# Beautiful Chords (You Must Learn)



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello everyone!

In this week’s lesson I will show you how to spice up the basic open chords on the guitar and also teach you a beautiful fingerpicking pattern!

So instead of playing basic chord shapes, you can add some extensions to the same chords and play this beautiful chord progression.






Thank you very much for watching and have a nice weekend


----------



## Scott McCrea (Dec 27, 2020)

Thank you for this!!


----------



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Scott McCrea said:


> Thank you for this!!


Thank you very much Scott!


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Just a follow-up on this post.....I really, really liked the first chord mentioned in this video, the Emaj7add2. But I couldn't play it. My acoustic is a 25.5" scale, and even though I have long fingers, my left-hand arthritis won't let me stretch far enough to reach those two notes at the fourth fret. I tried it on a 24 3/4" scale guitar and could barely make the stretch. I *can* play it on this scale, but certainly can't get my hand in position quickly. I had pretty well written this chord off as impossible.

But today I looked for somewhere else on the fretboard to play these notes, and found this pattern: (0968X0). (This is starting at the low E string, in EADGBE format.) It's exactly the same notes as (0X4140), but instead of avoiding the A string, you don't play the B string.

This one I can handle! What a beautiful chord.


----------



## Petunia (Jul 17, 2021)

Very cool, thanks!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

nice textures!


----------



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Thank you very much guys!



blueshores_guy said:


> Just a follow-up on this post.....I really, really liked the first chord mentioned in this video, the Emaj7add2. But I couldn't play it. My acoustic is a 25.5" scale, and even though I have long fingers, my left-hand arthritis won't let me stretch far enough to reach those two notes at the fourth fret. I tried it on a 24 3/4" scale guitar and could barely make the stretch. I *can* play it on this scale, but certainly can't get my hand in position quickly. I had pretty well written this chord off as impossible.
> 
> But today I looked for somewhere else on the fretboard to play these notes, and found this pattern: (0968X0). (This is starting at the low E string, in EADGBE format.) It's exactly the same notes as (0X4140), but instead of avoiding the A string, you don't play the B string.
> 
> This one I can handle! What a beautiful chord.


Thanks! That's a nice alternative! And you can actually play the open B string it will only add that classic "open strings" sound to the chord. It really depends on your particular taste


----------



## Markysharky (Aug 28, 2019)

Some lovely voicings in there


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

Why "maj7add2" rather than just "maj9"?


----------



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Jim Soloway said:


> Why "maj7add2" rather than just "maj9"?


Technically it can be an Emaj9 voicing. Emaj7add2 was the name I chose in order to specify that the F# is in the same octave as the G#.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

if read from the G#/Ab, it's a minor7th w/ 6th.

just to spunk in your sauce a little


----------

